# Bettafix?



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, I posted a few days ago and its been established: Puck has fin rot. Before I say anything else, I have received a bottle of Bettafix from a family friend, since at the moment I am unable to get out to buy things. 

What is your opinion on it?


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

It is generally considered to be dangerous for bettas because it can damage their labyrinth organ. 

There is an sticky about it on www.fishlore.com at this link: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/betta-fish/75644-update-regarding-labyrinth-fish-melafix.html

If you believe what is cited in the article, it is only dangerous when it is overdosed, but many (most of the ones on this forum?) betta owners do not consider it worth the risk to use as there is usually something else. Do you have kosher salt? If so, check the ingredient list. If there are absolutely NO additives, if the only ingredient is salt, you can use that instead of aquarium salt and it is a very efficient treatment for fin rot. See sticky at the top of this sub-forum for details of the treatment.

Kumi


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Kumi is right, bettafix is pretty harmful to bettas =/ If you don't have kosher salt, how long will it be until you can go out and get aquarium salt??


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been seeing all the harm it does to them on other blogs, and I see that the main ingredient is the tree oil which I know can hurt their labryinth. A sudden occurrence has me leaving this Saturday until next Saturday for out-of-state. The person who is watching my cat, goldfish, and Puck have been instructed for daily 100% cleanings. I am not able to get medications or even the salts until after next Saturday. Would that be too late? Should bettafix be out of the question? I was just about to put him in his bowl again with bettafix added. Should I clean it all out?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Hmmmmm that's tough. So you won't be able to get out before you leave and get aquarium salt??? It's super cheap and it comes in a huge carton. And are you 100% sure he has rot??? fin rot looks like black edging on the fins/like the fins are melting.


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

My car is in the shop, my mom's transmission just blew earlier last week. She is picking up her new one tomorrow, maybe I'll ask her to pick something up. I understand its cheap, and I would be willing to spend anything on him because I love him so much. I just wanted to know if Bettafix should be out of the question, which I have gathered it is. Thank you so much!

I'm pretty sure he has fin rot; he has been a small guy since I got him but a few weeks ago he got a terrible hole in his dorsal fin that has become enlarged. Not to mention his tail has been disintegrating too. Pictures below of him a few days ago. Let me know what you think:


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Awww yeah it definitely looks like he has some fin rot going, especially on that dorsal fin. I'd go get aquarium salt if you can, I don't think betta fix will be very effective against fin rot even if it was safe. Use 1 tsp per gallon, and maybe even up it to 2 tsps if it doesn't appear to be helping after a few days. Do the salt treatment for 10 days, 100% water changes everyday. Another thing you can pick up is Stress Coat +, its a special water conditioner that helps promote fin regrowth, and combined with the salt it would help him alot. But the salt is the most important thing.


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks; Yeah 100% water changes daily, and I will try to get the salts asap. Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

No problem!!!! I hope he gets to feeling better =)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A warmer temp, around 82-84 degrees will also help speed up the process. You can also try tannins. Either clean and naturally dried oak leaves crushed up in his tank or you can steep a decaffeinated green tea bag in there for an hour or two. It has to be decaff and no extra flavors or additives. The tannins will help relax him and stimulate his healing process. A high protein diet will also help, so lots of frozen foods if you have them. I hope he gets better, he's too pretty to have fin rot!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Not to sound rude or anything, but do you guys have taxi? I have spent over $20 in taxi just to get meds for my guys a few times. I don't have a vehicle so every time I go to any store for the kiddos, I spent a lot of money to do so. Hope you can get some salt for him before you leave. Pets should be #1 priority, after all they can't get the salt themselves and they rely on you


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

I know, Pitluvs I wish I could as soon as I can. I sent my mom out to get some but she forgot; I will get them tomorrow. I live in a very small upstate New York town with no taxis, and the closest store that would have something for him is 45 minutes away, and that's no exaggeration. My car comes back tomorrow, and that is the first thing I will be doing with it once I pick it up.

Thank you Sakura: I have found a higher source of protein for him, and I will also be buying frozen food of some sort. 

And once I get my paycheck I will be buying a tank with a heater for him, because I will not deny I was a naive college student who blindly believed what Wal-Mart claimed was safe for him. Since I've realized he's fallen sick, I have done so much research, and this website has been a huge help! I know where I went wrong, and I am willing to do anything to fix it. 

You guys have been so nice and wonderful; you tell me what I need to do without making me beat myself up about it too much for being so unaware. I couldn't thank you enough, and I'm sure Puck feels the same way! 
-Maureen


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Everyone on this forum was once a newbie to fish and bettas too so we all understand what it's like.  We're just glad you want to give Puck the best you can give and I'm sure he appreciates how much you care for him.


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Epsom salt retrieval has been successful! 

With the daily water changes for less than a week, I have really seen a change in Puck without much else. His color has been more vibrant than I have seen in four months, when I first bought him. He is so much more active and is darting around happily. With the bigger tank and the daily water changes (I was doing only a 50-100% water changes once a week with a much smaller bowl than what he is in now) I can already see a difference in not only his personality and color, but his fins: The ends of his fins are not dark and curled inwards anymore; they are pointing outward, a good direction, and if I look really closely I can see an extension on them, clear in color. I'm sure that is more than a good sign. Even better, however, is that painful-looking hole has shrunk down to almost pinhole size. He's been swimming around since I walked into the room for a while now so I haven't been able to get a good picture, but I think for the next few weeks I am going to take pictures of him and his progress and post them here, just so I can see how well it goes, and maybe show other people too how easy water changes (and starting tonight, Epsom salts) can really help fin rot. 
Thank you so much everyone!
Maureen + Puck


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh shoot! EPSOM SALTS!! ::face palms:: I just realized thats for CONSTIPATION!!! Oh gosh all of that for nothing! I needed Aquarium salts! Shoot and I'm leaving Saturday morning... Ugh... STUPID!!!  He's looking wonderful and getting better without other treatments, do you guys think he can make the week that I'm gone? So long as the person who is caring for him keeps up with the 100% daily changes? I think he can hold on... :/ still.. duh!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, as long as the water changes are kept up, I think he should make it.


----------

